# jsf Design Frage



## mlange8801 (1. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

wir setzen für eine größere Webseite demnächst JSF als Framework ein - ich bin mir jetzt allerdings etwas im unklaren inwieweit man so Steuerelemente, die auf jeder Seite vorhanden sind (z.B. Menüs, Suche)  in JSF realisiert  oder JSF lieber partiell (für z.B. Formularhandling) einsetzt und die restlichen Seiten als normale JSPs erstellt. Wenn man zentrale Elemente als JSF erstellt, müßte man jede Seite über den FacesController leiten, was ggf. ziemlich viel overhead erzeugen würde. Wie handhabt ihr das üblicherweise?

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber der MyFaces implementierung gegenüber der RI?

Gibt es einen guten Grund die 1.2 Implementierung der 1.1 vorzuziehen - im Moment sehe ich eher mehr Nachteile (ben. ServletSpec 2.5, weniger vorhandene Komponenten etc.)?

(BTW. Kennt jemand ein paar größere Seiten die JSF einsetzen?)

Danke und Gruß
Mark


----------



## WeirdAl (1. Jul 2007)

Hi,
fürs Templating bieten sich Facelets an. Mit denen kannst Du problemlos deine zentralen Elemente auslagern und da wohl . 
JSF 1.2 würde ich der von 1.1 vorziehen, ganz einfach, da es einige Verbesserungen gibt die zb. bei der Internationlisierung (Stichwort: ResourceBundle anstatt MessageBundle) zum tragen kommen. Zudem musst Du dich in 1.2 nicht mehr mit verbatim Tags rumschlagen, wenn Du an irgendeiner Stelle deines Codes "plain html" eingeben musst/willst. Es gibt sicher noch einige Punkte die für 1.2 sprechen, die ich jedoch grad vergessen habe .

Was genau meinst Du mit "ServletSpec 2.5 = weniger Komponenten"? Ich kenne den changelog von 2.5 net, aber ich bezweifle das wichtige Elemente rausfliegen. Von den Tags her benutzt Du eh die von JSF bzw. MyFaces, IceFaces, Richfaces und was es alles noch so gibt.

Cu
Alex


----------



## mlange8801 (1. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Info,
Facelets werde ich mir noch anschauen.



> Was genau meinst Du mit "ServletSpec 2.5 , weniger Komponenten"? Ich kenne den changelog von 2.5 net, aber ich bezweifle das wichtige Elemente rausfliegen. Von den Tags her benutzt Du eh die von JSF bzw. MyFaces, IceFaces, Richfaces und was es alles noch so gibt.



JSF läuft afaik z.B. erst auf Tomcat 6, da der erst die jsp2.1 und Servlet 2.5 implementiert.
Soweit ich weis laufen die meisten von Dir genannten Tagbibliotheken auch nur auf jsf 1.1 oder?
myfaces.apache.org/compatibility.html

Gruß
Mark


----------



## WeirdAl (1. Jul 2007)

Hi,
in Verbindung mit Facelets kannst Du JSF 1.2 mit Tomcat 5.5 nutzen, da Du dort xhtml files nutzt die nicht über den Servlet Spec "übersetzt" werden müssen, bzw Facelets sich darum kümmert. RichFaces nutze ich in Verbindung mit JSF 1.2 und dies funktioniert soweit problemlos, aber Du hast Recht an die Kompatibiltät der anderen Komponenten hab ich nicht gedacht .

Cu
Alex


----------

